# Keyed chuck repair



## TXShelbyman (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a cheap Chinese no name chuck that came with the RF-45 clone I purchased. I tried using it but noticed that it would not tighten enough to keep a drill bit from spinning in it. I disassembled it but didn't notice anything broken. (came apart really easily) I reassembled it and it does the same thing. The only thing I can figure is it is so far out of spec that the sleeve is slipping around the split nut. It is a shame to have to toss it as it is a 1/16" to 3/4" and not that old. (plus I don't have one that large) Does anyone have any ideas how I might repair it. Thanks!


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2017)

Yup, repair it by buying an Albrecht or Jacobs 14N or larger Super Chuck. 

I'm not being entirely facetious. You need a fairly accurate drill chuck on the mill because quite often you will use it to drill precision holes for fasteners or to start a bore. If you have a good chuck, you can use that; if not, use a collet.


----------



## TXShelbyman (Jul 3, 2017)

Funny you should say that. When I purchased my lathe it came with a bunch of extra parts. A 2' X 3' bin and a pallet full of stuff. In it was a Jacobs #14 I just dissembled and cleaned. Over the weekend I was going through it and found an Albrecht 130 J6. It seems in pretty good shape. I knocked out the arbor with a wedge and now need to order an R8- J6 arbor. I am debating dissembling it and cleaning. The Jacobs was easy, I have never disabled an Albrecht. The box contained two armature chucks and a number of other chucks. I do have another large keyed chuck but it lo0k like the arbor is integral, maybe an MT2. I have a bunch of stuff I have yet to identify. It also came with a bunch of accessories to a cylindrical grinder buy I cant identify the manufacturer.


----------



## Mikesal (Jul 3, 2017)

I bought a cheap Chinese 1/2 chuck for the lathe a few years ago & almost immediately it got tight spots in it (loosening or tightening)  It felt like it had metal shavings in it.  I finally took it apart & found that bits of the threads were crumbling off (junk metal).  Some things you just can't substitute "good" for "cheap".


----------



## mikey (Jul 3, 2017)

TXShelbyman said:


> ... I have never disabled an Albrecht.



Maybe this will help: http://www.machinistblog.com/rebuilding-an-albrecht-drill-chuck/

There are some good import chucks, or at least that is the opinion of some of the guys here who I respect. The one sold by PM is reportedly one of them. However, an Albrecht is pretty much the gold standard for keyless chucks and the Jacobs Super Chuck (made in the USA version) holds that place for keyed chucks. Both will last for decades with proper use and care, and they will hold their accuracy if you use them right.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 3, 2017)

mikey said:


> Maybe this will help: http://www.machinistblog.com/rebuilding-an-albrecht-drill-chuck/
> 
> There are some good import chucks, or at least that is the opinion of some of the guys here who I respect. The one sold by PM is reportedly one of them. However, an Albrecht is pretty much the gold standard for keyless chucks and the Jacobs Super Chuck (made in the USA version) holds that place for keyed chucks. Both will last for decades with proper use and care, and they will hold their accuracy if you use them right.


Mike is too self-effacing to tell you the entire story.  He wrote that article, and it is VERY good.  His tutorial is the best one out there on reconditioning Albrecht chucks, and better than the advice from Albrecht...


----------



## mikey (Jul 3, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Mike is too self-effacing to tell you the entire story.  He wrote that article, and it is VERY good.  His tutorial is the best one out there on reconditioning Albrecht chucks, and better than the advice from Albrecht...



Thank you, Bob!


----------



## 3strucking (Jul 4, 2017)

just picked up a albrecht to use on the mill. I have a rotor brand that i use on the lathe.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 5, 2017)

TXShelbyman said:


> I have a cheap Chinese no name chuck that came with the RF-45 clone I purchased. I tried using it but noticed that it would not tighten enough to keep a drill bit from spinning in it. I disassembled it but didn't notice anything broken. (came apart really easily) I reassembled it and it does the same thing. The only thing I can figure is it is so far out of spec that the sleeve is slipping around the split nut. It is a shame to have to toss it as it is a 1/16" to 3/4" and not that old. (plus I don't have one that large) Does anyone have any ideas how I might repair it. Thanks!


I have a couple of those cheap chucks,  their quality is just as good as the Allen key set or the cheap screwdrivers with red handles that came with the machines I bought, there are lots of videos on youtube on how to dismantle and clean/ reassemble a Jacobs chuck but I doubt you could actually fix an out of spec Chinese chuck,  you will most likely get frustrated with it's performance.
Albrecht chucks seems to be the favourite on this site for a good reason ,they are dependable ,function as they should every time.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 5, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I have a couple of those cheap chucks,  their quality is just as good as the Allen key set or the cheap screwdrivers with red handles that came with the machines I bought, there are lots of videos on youtube on how to dismantle and clean/ reassemble a Jacobs chuck but I doubt you could actually fix an out of spec Chinese chuck,  you will most likely get frustrated with it's performance.
> Albrecht chucks seems to be the favourite on this site for a good reason ,they are dependable ,function as they should every time.


Albrecht chucks are fine pieces of equipment for lots of work, but they do not do everything well.  For instance, they only work in a clockwise direction.  Also, doing heavy work or jamming a drill in a hole can cause a tightly jammed drill chuck, which takes effort to undo and can damage the chuck.  A key type chuck or other type drill holder will still be needed or desired  for certain work.  To me, the combination of the Albrecht and a Jacobs USA made ball bearing chuck is a perfect companion set.  Unfortunately, to have those sets in different capacities, with different arbors to fit your various machines, can get expensive quickly.  I have never done left hand drilling on a lathe, so the Albrecht with a MT taper does the job there.  The mill is better off using short straight shank arbors in my opinion, much easier to sneak the drill chuck in and out of a collet than to pull and replace a R8 or other spindle taper arbor tool.  The mill needs to turn both ways, and smaller and larger drills are used on it.  I use at least half a dozen different size, brand, and type chucks regularly on my mill, lucky to have them around.  A drill press also pretty much needs a dedicated chuck that works in both directions, so I really prefer a keyed chuck there as well.  A drill press can also get by with a lower grade chuck, within reason.  Cheap drill chucks are continually frustrating...


----------



## seanb (Jul 18, 2017)

I bought a Chinese chick off amazon i just kept looking until I found one with good reviews. its no albrecht but i get .002 runout with it.

better than the old Jacobs I had. I had a keyless chuck I got from shars. It would do about .005


----------



## dlane (Jul 19, 2017)

Bought a Chinese chick off amazon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 19, 2017)

What's she look like?????

 "Billy G"


----------



## chips&more (Jul 19, 2017)

I read over and over about problems with various drill chucks. I have several Albrecht keyless chucks. I have retired every one of them. Yes, the keyless feature is very nice. But, after jamming tight on a few drill bits. And I also like to feel the torque that I’m applying (this can be easily done with a key chuck, not so easy with a keyless). For these two reasons I dislike the keyless. The keyless chucks that I have are retired from my shop. I also have several Jacobs key chucks, some regular and some Super. Both types of Jacobs chucks work well for me. I’m more concerned about concentricity than how the chuck spins to open and close. So the Super thing is not that big a deal for me. The Jacobs chucks I have all perform great and they have been for decades and I suspect they still will after I’m gone. I do not have problems will the drill chucks that I use…Dave


All the keyless got retired!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 19, 2017)

dlane said:


> Bought a Chinese chick off amazon



You get to pick one, or do they just send the next one out of inventory?


----------



## dlane (Jul 19, 2017)

Just keep looking until you find one with good reviews
Sorry Seanb couldn't resist
I hate when these things change your words


----------



## dlane (Jul 19, 2017)

I use Albright chucks on lathe and mill , drillpress has a 16n super chuck for S & D drills and hole saws and regular drills.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 19, 2017)

I do not use self tightening chucks in my shop, the fact that they open up in reverse rotation gets in the way all too many times; holding taps in the lathe or mill being a good example.  I also use left hand drills to remove broken threaded fasteners, another good example.  I have a number of Jacobs ball bearing Super Chucks, but do not especially gravitate to using them, as all too many times the bulky body gets in the way of other tooling or machine / job clearance conflicts.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 3, 2017)

chips&more said:


> I read over and over about problems with various drill chucks. I have several Albrecht keyless chucks. I have retired every one of them. Yes, the keyless feature is very nice. But, after jamming tight on a few drill bits. And I also like to feel the torque that I’m applying (this can be easily done with a key chuck, not so easy with a keyless). For these two reasons I dislike the keyless. The keyless chucks that I have are retired from my shop. I also have several Jacobs key chucks, some regular and some Super. Both types of Jacobs chucks work well for me. I’m more concerned about concentricity than how the chuck spins to open and close. So the Super thing is not that big a deal for me. The Jacobs chucks I have all perform great and they have been for decades and I suspect they still will after I’m gone. I do not have problems will the drill chucks that I use…Dave
> View attachment 237986
> 
> All the keyless got retired!


You are always talking about the clutter in your shop.  I will help you out by removing that drawer of "junk" from your shop, OK?


----------



## chips&more (Aug 3, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> You are always talking about the clutter in your shop.  I will help you out by removing that drawer of "junk" from your shop, OK?


How does a toolaholic get rid of junk?


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 3, 2017)

I counted 23 in that picture including (i think) a very tiny one
Mark


----------



## benmychree (Aug 3, 2017)

chips&more said:


> How does a toolaholic get rid of junk?


Sometimes he sells it on E Bay, so he can buy more (other) junk; this is autobiographical.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 3, 2017)

chips&more said:


> How does a toolaholic get rid of junk?



Do toolaholics even have junk?


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 3, 2017)

chips&more said:


> How does a toolaholic get rid of junk?


There is a 12 step program for that.  Gifting all the good stuff to me is your first step.  My 12 step program is still down the line some years...


----------



## chips&more (Aug 3, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> I counted 23 in that picture including (i think) a very tiny one
> Mark


That tiny one is actually a X6 speed increaser with R8 input.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 3, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Do toolaholics even have junk?


Only in the eyes of others; if you admit that you have junk, does that mean you are not one?  THE SHADOW KNOWS!


----------



## chips&more (Aug 3, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> There is a 12 step program for that.  Gifting all the good stuff to me is your first step.  My 12 step program is still down the line some years...


My wife says, if I go first leaving all my junk to her, she is going to dig me up and kill me.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 3, 2017)

chips&more said:


> My wife says, if I go first leaving all my junk to her, she is going to dig me up and kill me.


And rightfully so!  My wife is (justly) intimidated by all that I have in my shop and (justly) so. I think she plans to leave me holding the bag.  I think that my shop space likely exceeds our living space, which is not tiny.  May my maker grant me the wisdom to dispose of my stash while I am still able!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 3, 2017)

benmychree said:


> May my maker grant me the wisdom to dispose of my stash while I am still able!


That's my hope for my future as well, I don't have much but I would still hate to leave the burden of selling it all to my wife or my son, I look around on the local classified and there's a surge of estate sales lately ,can't help  thinking, someday it may be my turn.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 3, 2017)

benmychree said:


> And rightfully so!  My wife is (justly) intimidated by all that I have in my shop and (justly) so. I think she plans to leave me holding the bag.  I think that my shop space likely exceeds our living space, which is not tiny.  May my maker grant me the wisdom to dispose of my stash while I am still able!


John, how about choosing a few of your friends to oversee the antique machinery, tools and tooling, steam engines, antique cars and boats, and related fun stuff estate sale.  Don't forget to advertise it on this forum!  I might just do something like that myself, don't have any better ideas...


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 4, 2017)

chips&more said:


> I read over and over about problems with various drill chucks. I have several Albrecht keyless chucks. I have retired every one of them. Yes, the keyless feature is very nice. But, after jamming tight on a few drill bits. And I also like to feel the torque that I’m applying (this can be easily done with a key chuck, not so easy with a keyless). For these two reasons I dislike the keyless. The keyless chucks that I have are retired from my shop. I also have several Jacobs key chucks, some regular and some Super. Both types of Jacobs chucks work well for me. I’m more concerned about concentricity than how the chuck spins to open and close. So the Super thing is not that big a deal for me. The Jacobs chucks I have all perform great and they have been for decades and I suspect they still will after I’m gone. I do not have problems will the drill chucks that I use…Dave
> View attachment 237986
> 
> All the keyless got retired!


How about selling one of the smaller ones , I need one for tiny drills.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 4, 2017)

Chip,At some point in your life you must have loved keyless chucks very much to have so many.


----------



## hman (Aug 5, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Do toolaholics even have junk?


That ain't junk!  It's all useful stuff.  I just don't yet know what it's gonna be useful for.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 5, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Chip,At some point in your life you must have loved keyless chucks very much to have so many.


Ken, a REAL toolaholic and tool hoarder keeps buying them as often as he can find them for a good deal.  The fact that he already has multiple duplicates or never uses them does not even enter into the picture...  I don't do that, really, really, REALLY I DON'T!


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 5, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> That's my hope for my future as well, I don't have much but I would still hate to leave the burden of selling it all to my wife or my son, I look around on the local classified and there's a surge of estate sales lately ,can't help  thinking, someday it may be my turn.



Been thinking about this too. The little bit of junk that I disposed of I already miss!
I'm thinking maybe make a video of all the stuff in the shop like for insurance purposes. Then scout around for auction houses that could step in on short notice after I am gone, to liquidate all my junk. Its not junk to me but it is to everybody else. It is only worth the pleasure I get from it while I'm here and it becomes a burden for someone when I go. So I hope to leave a solid plan with phone numbers for my family to expedite my junk when the time comes. I just hope they wait till I'm gone


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like I'm not the only one that does not like the Albrecht chucks. I'll take a good
Jacobs ball bearing Super Chuck any day...


----------

